# Fragmin (dalteparin) injections! Anyone else?



## emmajayne

I got prescribed these today i knew it was coming. Got below knee stockings last week. 
At ante natal today they are now recommending thigh high stockings (be great for summer) and also given injections.

Got appointment at hae clinic in 5 weeks time. 

I had injections in last pregnancy but never this early :nope:

I know it is for good reason :thumbup: but dreading this first injection tonight do they still really sting?


----------



## jadesh101

I was on heparin when I was pregnant from as soon as I got the :bfp: till a week after, then on warfarin for 6 weeks after birth, I took it as I was at high risk of a blood clot during pregnancy. They do sting if you catch yourself in a sensitive bit, I used to injected into my tummy, sometimes I wouldn't even feel it, but other times when I catch the wrong spot ekk ouch lol


----------



## emmajayne

I did manage last night to inject after i had sat there for ages not daring to do it. But it wasn't too bad. 
The dr yesterday didnt understand why i wasnt on anything after i had had my daughter. He is writing to my old hospital.


----------



## jadesh101

Oh right ( personal question ) but why are you injecting ?


----------



## emmajayne

I had bloot clot in my daughter pregnancy and was on injections then, but as soon as had my daughter everything stopped. Different hospital to one im at now. Hospital with now said i should have carried on after i had daughter. 
Went to dr last week because my legs hurt so much from minute i get up, he said ask at obs clinic so i did. The obs said the state of my legs i need to be on injections and the thigh stockings.


----------



## hopedance

i was on them for just a month after i had Sam, i still remember the sting, eeuch. i used to make my husband do it because i just couldn't do it to myself!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I was on clexane for the latter part of my pregnancy + for 6 weeks after and gawd they stung like a bitch, I hated them :haha:

My tummy was all bruised, but I soon got used to it.

:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

I just injected about half an hour ago.
Found out the best way to get it in is really jab it. Then inject the liquid REALLY slowly. If you inject too quickly the liquid stings after you pull the needle out and that's the worst bit - yeeeeouch!
I went on the injections due to a clotting history. Lost the pregnancy last week but still on injections for another six weeks, maybe even longer if my hcg doesn't go down fast enough (specific issue to molar pregnancies, I think).
It is standard practice now to continue anticoagulation for a minimum of four weeks postpartum.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## emmajayne

petitpas I'm so sorry about your loss. I not sure about molar pregnancy. I hope your levels come down soon. 
Thank you for advise xx


----------



## petitpas

Thanks Emmajayne :hugs:
Just remember the liquid needs to go in SLOOOOOOOOOOWLY!
You'll be fine :kiss:


----------



## emmajayne

I will thank you xx


----------



## Sherri81

I am on the exact same shots, fragmin in a dalteparin solution, pre-loaded needles.

I've been doing them for a month now, well actually, I have been having hubby do them for a month now. I tried to do my first one in front of a nurse at the hospital, and she never gave me any directions, the next thing I know, I am almost passing out.

So hubby has been doing it, and they have been hurting like a bugger! I am covered in bruises all over my belly.

I have received some tips in the past couple of days though from hubby's sister who has been on insulin injections for 25 years, as well as from my brother, a paramedic and his wife, a nurse.

First of all, it hurts less to go in at a 45 degree angle. Hubby was jabbing them right in at a 90 degree angle, and it killed! I go at 45 degrees and have had less pain and bruising. Don't be scared if some blood pools up (I was the first time I saw it). That just means you hit a small blood vessel. That is when it hurts the worse, when you hit a blood vessel. No way to avoid it unfortunately. My husband used to inject the stuff really really slowly which seemed to make it worse. I have been doing my needles for the past 3 days, and I just do it at a constant speed. Not too slow and not too fast. That seems to work for me.

I think its just a matter of finding what works for you. I'm not sure if your needle is a safety needle that retracts after finishing, but if they don't, the other tip is to leave the needle in the skin for 20 seconds after injecting. For some reason this helps with the pain. I can't do it with these injections because they are spring loaded safety needles.


----------



## MishC

Can someone please clear this up for me....

Is Fragmin used to stop blood clots?


----------



## Sherri81

Yes. Fragmin is a low molecular weight heparin product. Its just one of the many different injectable blood thinners women are prescribed, some of which are clexane, and lovenox.


----------



## emmajayne

Sherri81 Thanks for your post. I should be used to injections insulin dependant diabetic and was on 6 injections a day but just over a yr ago i went onto insulin pump so no more injections I forgot what its like to inject everyday. Ooh o dont know if me needle retracts. i will check. Got my sharps bin anyway. 

I have been doing mine in my thighs.


----------



## petitpas

Wow emmajayne! After a year on and off injections I only got a sharps bin last week - a nurse at the private hospital swiped it for me :) Still haven't got the pick-up sorted, though :doh:
Sherri, that's awful that they didn't give you any proper directions for injecting! May I ask in that case whether you hold the pinch right through injecting until after the needle is out? Because letting go of the pinch before is not good. I did that once. Not comfortable.


----------



## emmajayne

I have to have sharps bin anyway for all diabetic waste. Pick up varies where you life. Here i have to ring locl council and they do collection once a week, but where i used to live you could drop sharps bin off at gp surgery. 

I keep hold of the pinch all the way through injection also. xx


----------



## Sherri81

I don't hold the pinch all the way through as I find I tend to bleed more if I do. As for needle disposal, I was just told to take my sharps Jin to the pharmacy and they will dispose of it.


----------



## emmajayne

Another quick question....
When does everybody inject? I didn't actually get told anything just presumed i knew as i had them nearly 7 yrs ago,lol
I have been injecting before bed?


----------



## petitpas

Sherri, i was specifically told to hold the pinch and that's how the nurses do it. Maybe you could check with your dvt clinic or nurse? I don't bleed at all most days. at most I'll get a tiny pin prick's worth. i don't have retracktable needles though so it might be different for all i know! Emma, your doc should inform you about your injection window. with mine, i have two hours either side of the last day's injection. so if i injected at 7 yesterday, i have from 5-9 today. i take tinzaparin so i don't know if that's the same for you. it's something only your doc can decide.


----------



## emmajayne

i have been doing it around same time every night. ILl ask advise when next speak to them. x


----------



## petitpas

Lol, idiot me forgot my injection last night and sat up with a jump at 2am! Thankfully, I'd been up really late the night before so I was just within the 2-hour window (by about 10mins). Now I have to stay up until midnight tonight for my injection even though I am going back to work tomorrow. Nice...


----------



## emmajayne

oh no xx


----------



## MishC

Sherri81 said:


> Yes. Fragmin is a low molecular weight heparin product. Its just one of the many different injectable blood thinners women are prescribed, some of which are clexane, and lovenox.

How odd, i suffered with HELLP Syndrome when i had my daughter which means my blood stopped clotting and i'm sure i was getting Fragmin injections in the hospital. It was something like that i think i might try and googleand find out of i was on something else.


----------



## petitpas

Hi, I googled Hellp syndrome and heparin and quite a few articles came up so it seems quite possible that you were on Fragmin (a brand of heparin).
MishC, looks like after all your troubles you have a beautiful daughter!
xxx


----------

